# BLASCProfiler: neue Fehlermeldung



## Farook (14. Mai 2008)

Bekomme seit ich heute früh das erste Mal eingeloggt habe bei fast alle Loots diese Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich so schnell wie möglich jemand dessen annehmen könnte.

THX!


----------



## Toonfuchs (14. Mai 2008)

Genau die Fehlermeldung habe ich nun auch.


----------



## Liverflukes (14. Mai 2008)

hier auch


----------



## Apadia (14. Mai 2008)

jupp kommt bei mir auch


----------



## Seraphine (14. Mai 2008)

ich auch xD


----------



## Aceces (14. Mai 2008)

ich auch und was kann man nun gegen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psyli (14. Mai 2008)

bekomme sie auch^^


----------



## Eiggen (14. Mai 2008)

Psyli schrieb:


> bekomme sie auch^^



bekomm Sie auch, wäre nett wenn da mal jemand Stellung zu nehmen könnte

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Lorhinger (14. Mai 2008)

Eiggen schrieb:


> bekomm Sie auch, wäre nett wenn da mal jemand Stellung zu nehmen könnte
> 
> Freundliche Grüße



hier auch die gleiche meldung

nebenbei auch bei modmap-gatherer-mobhealth-spammenot etc.

scheint an einer neuen version von LUA zu liegen??


----------



## SirCire (14. Mai 2008)

Habe sie auch, bekomm sie aber nur wenn ich mobs umhaue die geld dabei habe. bei "only item"-loots kommt sie nicht, hängt also irgendwie mit dem zaster zusammen der im mob liegt


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - ein Patch für den Profiler wird heute noch nachgeliefert.


----------



## Grumly (15. Mai 2008)

Gibts schon was neues? Bei mir tauchte eben während des lootens dieselbe Fehlermeldung auf.


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2008)

Grumly dann uopdate mal deinen Blasc Profiler, rechtsklick auf das Symbol unten neben der System Und und dort einmal "Neue BLASC Version suchen"
Der Hotfix kam schon gestern Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Mai 2008)

Trotzdes Updates von BLASC gibts bei mir noch die Lootfehlermeldungen.


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2008)

Dann post die hier mal bitte, mich würde interessieren ob es wirklich Blasc ist


----------



## Grumly (15. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dann post die hier mal bitte, mich würde interessieren ob es wirklich Blasc ist


Hoffe das hilft...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2008)

20 Minuten nach meinem Post wurde über BLASC der aktuelle Profiler bereitgestellt - wer immernoch fehler hat, hat den Profiler nicht gepatcht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honoris (15. Mai 2008)

hab auch noch die fehlermeldung und wenn ich updaten will heißt es nur: keine neue version verfügbar


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2008)

Version: 2.8.4 läuft fehlerfrei


----------



## macmook (16. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Version: 2.8.4 läuft fehlerfrei


Ich habe hier 2.2.5.208 und mir wird gemeldet: Keine neue Version verfügbar....
Nach einer kompl. Neuinstallation hatte war die aktuelle Version auch verfügar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei mir bleibt die Fehlermeldung, sobald ich Geld aufsammele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCire (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe den Fehler immer noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 1. Sieht man die von meinem WOW geladene Profiler Version. Warum das nicht 2.8.4 ist weiß ich nicht.
Unter 2. Sieht man nochmals die Auftretende Fehlermeldung
Unter 3. Sieht man die Meldung wenn ich sage, Blasc soll sich updaten
Unter 4. Sieht man die von mir verwendete Blasc-Verisonsnummer
Und, was man nicht sieht, wenn ich Blasc sage er soll noch updates für Addons suchen, dann findet er auch nichts neues.

Wie bekomm ich nu den Fehler weg? Muss ich auch Blasc neu installieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## macmook (19. Mai 2008)

Tja, neues Update, man freut sich und was ist?
Dieser Sch*iss GOLD Fehler ist immer noch vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## macmook (19. Mai 2008)

*doppelpost*


----------

